# Urgent...I had a teaching offer, but is it a ''trap''?



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I first wish to tell you that there are a lot of good information, on this site. Helps a lot...I went through a lot of applications and finally had an offer, but some issues are concerning. 

I had a teaching job offer and there are many aspect that are concerning:

First, they want me to contact directly United Arab Emirates-Ministry of Interior Naturalization & Residency Administration-Dubai concerning work permit and visa. I was told that, more often, it is the employer who manage those topics and to not accept any offer in this way. I told them about this. Furthermore, they didn't even speak a word about fees. Just saying that all travel expenses will be refund when arriving in UAE.

Second, they've made me an offer without any interview, at the phone. As exemple, as I told them, many organisms contract only native speaker or fluent speaker. But it has to be check, as exemple, during an interview over the phone...That's also what I replied to them....with many other pertinent questions...waiting for their answer...

Could you shed my light? I remember about reading on this topic recently, but I have read so much that I can't remember only if it was on this site....

*I finally fount out the answer: When searching on the web, I arrived on a Scam Alert showing exactly the same sendings.....At the end, they will ask for 350USD to go through the working permit and Visa application steps....As they have our passport number and other personnal informations, many of us are afraid that they could use them....Couldn't we alert somebody (Ex: Ministry of Labour, because they sent approval under Ministry of Labour behalf. I am very anxious...Let me know about any suggestion*


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope it isn't a job for an English teacher.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

nathlavallee38 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I first wish to tell you that there are a lot of good information, on this site. Helps a lot...I went through a lot of applications and finally had an offer, but some issues are concerning.
> 
> ...


Have they asked you for a fee for finding the job for you?


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

No, they didn't ask for anything....its sounds strange, to me...
Nathalie


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, it is...Why?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

nathlavallee38 said:


> No, they didn't ask for anything....its sounds strange, to me...
> Nathalie


It sounds extremely strange .... how many people get a job with no interview?


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

I wouldn't....I've you ever heard about such kind of story?

Nath


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes it is, why?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a telephone interview followed by the company paying to fly me to Dubai to meet up for an informal get together before being offered the position. 

This does sound fishy to me, Nathlavalle, be careful.


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

If it's not a scam, then this company must be desperate and in my opinion you would have to be desperate to even consider taking up their offer. 
You didn't mention if it's a good salary for you.


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

For a teaching job?


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

17630 UAE/monthly....but I ask them if they were adding free housing in this salary (so, it has to be deducted from my salary....big difference...but I was told that teaching salaries varies from 2000 to 21 000 a month...So, it is currently on the top of it...


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

If I was in your shoes, I would be asking alot more questions of the company. Make sure I get a written, signed offer of employment and ensure that it satisfies all of my requirements. 

As an absolute minimum the following needs to be verified:
Salary
Holiday
Accommodation
Bonus
Gratuity
Travel
Visa 
Working hours
Location
Flights
Relocation allowance

In my opinion an expat package should include all of this and If i'm happy with the offer then I start to think about if I can accept or not.


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Near of 18 000 UED/monthly...On the top of the scale...but I have to find out if it include the price of free housing...


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

are they going to send you a written offer?


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

babylon said:


> If I was in your shoes, I would be asking alot more questions of the company. Make sure I get a written, signed offer of employment and ensure that it satisfies all of my requirements.
> 
> As an absolute minimum the following needs to be verified:
> Salary
> ...


That you for responding...I've already done this...waiting for their responses. I will inform you of the issue about all this...but I won't be too optimist...


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

It is already done...


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

babylon said:


> are they going to send you a written offer?


They have already done this.. Sorry, I have some problems about tread replying.


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I had a telephone interview followed by the company paying to fly me to Dubai to meet up for an informal get together before being offered the position.
> 
> This does sound fishy to me, Nathlavalle, be careful.


Thanks for replying, Pasanada...I'll be very, very careful....I'm waiting for their responses to my inquiries..


----------

